# can i catch a fish and keep it in my tank



## robertkernahan729 (May 28, 2010)

is it possable to catch a catfish ar bass and keep it in my 55 gallon tank will they live


----------



## squirrelcrusher (Sep 23, 2009)

No the tank will be to small to accomidate a fish that large.


----------



## robertkernahan729 (May 28, 2010)

so bigger tank they would be fine maybe a 125


----------



## squirrelcrusher (Sep 23, 2009)

You would have to do a little more research into the subject. I know you can keep them in tanks if you set up a tank for it. But a 55gallon is going to be kinda small for a bass

Post a question in the coldwater forum. That is where you would get the best response I think. There might be some info in there already.


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

You can keep them but you will should have a rather huge tank.


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

I have kept bass, crappie, and bluegills before they will survive in your tank no problem but they will outgrow it very fast. I wouldnt keep a bass over 10" in a 55g just knowing their behavior.


----------



## cichlideo (Jun 1, 2010)

Not sure where you are from. I know in Canada you can't. A buddy and I did got some catfish and kept them. lol.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

You will definately need a tank with a very large footprint to keep wild caught bass and cats.


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

good point cichlideo!
check your local laws, depending on where you live you might end up getting in some big trouble if they see you taking a fish.
What size bass are you wanting to keep?


----------



## dirtydutch4x (Jun 16, 2009)

Ive kept small bass, trout and sunny's, even had sunny breed for me. I kept the sunfish with my JD's and cons and they took over the tank but all lived together for well over a year.


----------



## Shotgun (Mar 1, 2009)

no way. a 55g tank is wayy too small to put such a fish in it. people do it all the time with sunnies and other panfish, but you will need AT LEAST a 300g tank, if not more...


----------



## robertkernahan729 (May 28, 2010)

i was to specific what i ment was would they survive i wouldnt put to big a fish in to small a tank and i live in fl long as u gotta fishin liscense u can keep most of the fish u catch. i just thaught it would be cool to own some of the local fish


----------



## NativeKeeper (Jun 12, 2010)

*All depending on your local DNR laws, you can certainly keep both Bass and sunfish in a 55 gallon aquarium. The record largemouth was about 23 inches i believe, which is pretty large for a 55 gal. however, The Suwannee Bass (* (_Micropterus notius_) *reaches only about 12 inches when fully mature, which would take several years to achieve if ever in captivity. There is also the red-eye bass * (M. coosae), 
*Common size 6-9 inches when mature, that would also be manageable in smaller aquariums.*

*There are lots of Sunfish species which could be kept full life in a 55.

Then there is the Shadow Bass * (_Ambloplites ariommus_)
*which also reaches only about 12 inches.

Lots of cool choices for the guy who wants to keep North American Natives. I do.......
*


----------

